# Facebook



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I think I've been far too naive with Facebook. Nevermind the banned HT member who could still see posts, stalked until she located my SO, cut and paste the post where I said my relationship was less than fabulous (not a secret-SO knows) - nevermind all that.

I just posted some pictures of Paisley's 8th birthday that we celebrated Saturday night. Then-Facebook highlighted the pictures of the faces and matched them to my friends list and tagged each picture. That is just a little too close to home, IMO. Face recognition software and I've got my baby's face identifiable to the gov't. 

Think it's time to make some changes. Like, get home addresses of all my "friends" and stick to annual Christmas cards. :huh:


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Never had FB. Never will. Seth


Kinda frightening.


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

I didn't know that was possible. I don't have facebook and never will. But, my wife does and she's always putting stuff on there of our daughter. That ends today. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> I think I've been far too naive with Facebook. *Nevermind the banned HT member who could still see posts, stalked until she located my SO*, cut and paste the post where I said my relationship was less than fabulous (not a secret-SO knows)


Now _that's_ creepy!!!

I got freaked out about the direction FB was going a couple years ago and deleted my membership. I'm the only oddball in the family that doesn't 'do' FB. :runforhills:


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Boo8meR said:


> I didn't know that was possible. I don't have facebook and never will. But, my wife does and she's always putting stuff on there of our daughter. That ends today. Thanks for the heads up.



Yeah-my mom is freaking out. She is about to delete her account as she was one of the friends who's face was identified. 

I wonder if it's not too late.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope, FB ain't for me. I think lots of people are thinking that now.


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

I am a technologist. I've been in IT since 1998. I'm not on facebook personally (although we use it in business). 

I've never been on facebook. I don't own a smart phone. 

There's real reasons, it's not great and I recommend leaving. You might want to cover your tracks a bit though if you have a stalker. Icky stuff.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

I've never regretted not having a FB page. Early on, in the days of MySpace, I worried about personal info "out there" for anyone tech savvy enough to find. 
When my kids got old enough to go online, I lectured about posting photos, personal info, etc.
(Yes, I'm a long-time tin foil hat wearer )

PP-that's really scary about your stalker! Please stay safe.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

be safe my friend !!!!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Saw this on FB a few months ago, 60 min-Leslie Stahl. She pointedly asked, whoever she was interviewing, was the G using facial recognition on FB as a tool? They said yes. I've been on FB so long, didn't think it would make any dif; at this point. If I had to do it over, sure wouldn't have put pics there. IMO if they want info they'll get it somehow. Can't remember, if info on computer has to be sent in for warranty. If so, they've got info on whoever has sent in by using IP address. Also, they'll get current info on anyone using loyalty/rewards/credit cards. I think they can get info on anyone they want, without much effort.


----------



## supernovae (Jul 14, 2014)

FB will only identify faces for people who have an account who have identified themselves. You can also change the security so it wont do this. My profile is set to private and only direct friends can link/view anything and I don't allow people to post my info. 

I only share what i'd want the world to know anyway.. Posting about personal life issues isn't something I would do on any internet forum or facebook.

As for tracking and data collection though, this website uses google advertising, so google is collecting details about every post and targeting advertising to every user and if you have ever used G+, Google search, Gmail or any google service or an android phone it can correlate all of your habits back, tag your images/history/persona and have a great history of everything you say. I wouldn't be so focused only on FB if privacy is a concern..


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't allow auto tagging of photos.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

elkhound said:


> be safe my friend !!!!



Oh I called her out in several ways and she backed off. 
She did some of her own adjusting of Facebook settings after that.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

<Sigh> Don't feel alone as I have a stalker or two myself. I suspect that they are "working" together...bless their hearts! LOL! My DD and I were just talking about that the other day! She was teasing me about what an "exciting" life I live and how thrilling it must be to follow my adventures.:boring:

I know who one of them is. The poor thang has posted, through the years, all about her/his life. All I can say is that you can't fix stupid! In FB, I post what I wish and the only reason I don't post pics is that I don't remember how!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

PP..I'm sure you're read my past rants about FB here and have been met with posts inferring I'm worrying about nothing and FB isn't that bad... 

I truly believe it's not as benign as people would think. I was "on" my SO's page for a while but then quit because it was a time waster for me (that 99-day challenge in which I think I will just cut ties altogether). I've never put pictures of my kids on there and am always on the lookout for other people's pictures that may have my kids in it. I've posted in another thread about my attempts to erase my name from the web, which has worked..to minimize my digital footprint. The general public doesn't need to know what my kids look like, nor does big brother.

Having had a stalker, I'm very careful in what I put out there and I'm sorry that you're having trouble with a past member


----------



## mwilken03 (Oct 13, 2013)

I deleted my FB a few weeks ago. Makes life easier not reading the bs from it.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's a link I just found (never heard of this 'The Verge' site) but nonetheless, an interesting read:

http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/7/5878069/why-facebook-is-beating-the-fbi-at-facial-recognition


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Ardie/WI said:


> <Sigh> Don't feel alone as I have a stalker or two myself. I suspect that they are "working" together...bless their hearts! LOL! My DD and I were just talking about that the other day! She was teasing me about what an "exciting" life I live and how thrilling it must be to follow my adventures.:boring:
> 
> 
> 
> I know who one of them is. The poor thang has posted, through the years, all about her/his life. All I can say is that you can't fix stupid! In FB, I post what I wish and the only reason I don't post pics is that I don't remember how!



LOL. 

You know, I really couldn't care less about some 60+ old spinster living at home with her mama. I agree - they need to go ahead and get a life of their own and what they think of me is really not my business. My bigger issue is Big Brother. 

And I went ahead and adjusted my mom's privacy settings on her page. I have mine pretty much on lockdown (like others, I don't allow tagging or anyone to post to my page unless I approve it) - but that face recognition thing threw me there for a minute.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a FB account. I dont have any pics of anyone, I only share jokes and dumb stuff. I see so many people putting stuff on there that really should'nt be.
I changed my current city to brazil, and "liked" some things in brazil, now many of the ads are for Rio. scary.
Tin foil hat story, Last week, I noticed that my freinds list didnt have the little # behind, and I was seeing little or no posts from people that play on FB all day. I get a call from the sherriffs office, asked if I sold a saw to some kid. apparently this kid got caught with a "hot" chain saw, and dropped my name, Nice. I explained to the cop, I didnt know the kid, nor did I sell him a saw. A few hours later, posts from the last 24~48 hours from my freinds were showing up on my news feed, and I had logged on to FB probly 10 times before that any never seen the posts. I'm sure Big brother was looking at my page to see if I was friends with this kid, and seeing what I was saying on FB.

I have changed settings, so I dont see posts from groups etc and nothing seems to save. FB is down right bad news.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

http://blog.eat24hours.com/breakup-letter-to-facebook-from-eat24/

Dear John... of sorts.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

supernovae said:


> FB will only identify faces for people who have an account who have identified themselves.


Wrong... My mother and brothers have put pictures of me on FB, and it's tagged my face since my mother and brothers had ID"d me... 

Needless to say, it doesn't make me happy... I DO NOT do FB... I call it FacePlant..


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I think you have to join to remove the damage others have caused you semi


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

kasilofhome said:


> I think you have to join to remove the damage others have caused you semi


Or just ask them to remove the photos. Give them a call. It takes about a minute for them to log in, get to that particular photo and delete it.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Wrong... My mother and brothers have put pictures of me on FB, and it's tagged my face since my mother and brothers had ID"d me...
> 
> Needless to say, it doesn't make me happy... I DO NOT do FB... I call it FacePlant..


I don't see how that is possible, since FB can only auto-tag (or rather, suggest tags) for people who have an account. Has someone opened an account in your name? Or if not, then your family members are going and tagging your name on the photos themselves. Ask them to quit.

For those of you wondering about this whole face recognition thing, you need to check your security settings. Spend a long while there and check through all your settings.










And if someone on FB is bugging you, block them. That way you will become invisible to them.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

seriously- someone who was banned figured out who you were on FB and then stalked you? who has that kinda time?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Stalking is real, and there are variations of it. I've had stalkers on the old usenet groups that I outlived, outposted, and drove into submission, but those were not the same as the stalking that some people get over long periods of time.

As for the government, once you have your picture ID on your drivers license...


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

The only way to have privacy from facebook is to LEAVE FACEBOOK. Think about it: there is no such thing as a free lunch. And that translates to technology. If some site is giving something for "free" - hmmm, like a place to upload and store photos, talk to "friends", etc. - they are going to extract value out of your usage. Value may mean a lot of things.

It's the way to stay out of tech trouble. Free = bad.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Becka03 said:


> seriously- someone who was banned figured out who you were on FB and then stalked you? who has that kinda time?


[email protected]!!! DH and I have wondered about that too. What in Heavens name is the point! Why, those ppl would be better off using that time to go to school and taking some courses...improving their chances of getting a job!

My life is pretty much an open book! I have no secret agenda. Heck, I have no secrets at all! I tease my DH that if someone stalkes and kidnaps me, they'd return me right quick! :bouncy: :hysterical:


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Go on netflix and watch this.[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzyafieRcWE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzyafieRcWE[/ame]


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I think the problem with facebook is that many people don't know how to set their privacy settings or figure nothing they post is that important.

I have my settings locked down to private and no one can tag me in photos without my consent. Honestly FB sends me an email and says "you have been tagged in X photo" and I have to approve it if I want to allow it. 

I usually allow all the horse related ones at the stables. Others, not so much.

I suggest that one read the privacy rules, and adjust settings. BTW - this site right here tracks every.single.thing and adjusts advertising to meet that. Just because you have adblocker doesn't mean that you are not being tracked.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

*FB is only as unsafe as the user lets it to be.*
You can set FB to very safe limits. 
I have FB but only to Friends that I KNOW and WANT and post from Friends that I know and want. Period.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

About 6 years ago I started a FB account because my HS was having a reunion and the only way I could get info was to join... I never logged in after about three times, and I have no clue what the password would have been.. But I get an e-mail every now and then about something stupid my mom or brother has done... 

I've gotten to where I just block the e-mail. I don' even want to try and get the password to get in and kill it...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ardie/WI said:


> [email protected]!!! DH and I have wondered about that too. What in Heavens name is the point! Why, those ppl would be better off using that time to go to school and taking some courses...improving their chances of getting a job!
> 
> My life is pretty much an open book! I have no secret agenda. Heck, I have no secrets at all! I tease my DH that if someone stalkes and kidnaps me, they'd return me right quick! :bouncy: :hysterical:


LOL

That person oughta make millions working in ITS- Information Technology Services- LOL
But then again- they must be off their meds-


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

FB can certainly be a mixed bag, but I see it literally save lives regularly.

Pretty sure I just saw it save a man's life just 15 minutes ago, I hope so with all my heart...we'll see...I'm about to check back.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks folks . . taking the time to read all this thread just reminds me why I have no desire what so ever to do stupid FB...........


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

michael ark said:


> Go on netflix and watch this.[


Wow - just did last night. Some of the examples were pretty extreme but still, very, very eye opening. It was 1:20 minutes and I'd also like to see other people watch it.. It really solidified my decision to ditch facebook.

One of the analogies really stuck with me. A man likened our slow loss of privacy to a frog. If the frog is dropped into boiling water, he will die. However, if he's placed into water that's slowly boiled, he will sit there until he cooks to death. That's what's happening to us...slowly acclimating ourselves to loss of privacy until pretty soon it will be too late to turn back.

I realize every 'free' website, comes with a cost, including this one as well as every google search I've done and my gmail account. Some things I can't change, but I can at least try to minimize my loss of privacy if I can.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

A couple years ago, my "elderly" cousin (three years older than me) told me he didn't want to go to FB because he was told he'd see pics of breasts. Merciful Heavens! I told him that I hadn't seen any pics of that sort and iffen he did, it might do him a world of good!

He didn't appreciate my humor.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Sometimes, I type stuff while on Facebook. I hit return, and it shows up on the Internet.

How the heck does that happen?!?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

LOL Facebook is just a tool. It all depends on how you the operator of that tool uses such a tool. You customize FB to your own liking, you check certain boxes to keep others OUT. You use the Toll Responsibly and you will have no problems with using FB as a tool to keep in touch with people you want to hear from. That is all it is a tool and nothing more.


----------



## supernovae (Jul 14, 2014)

simi-steading said:


> Wrong... My mother and brothers have put pictures of me on FB, and it's tagged my face since my mother and brothers had ID"d me...
> 
> Needless to say, it doesn't make me happy... I DO NOT do FB... I call it FacePlant..


You must not have chaged your default security settings. YOu can disable tagging. I believe you can even set it up that you have to approve and tags before they're public too if you want to go that route.

Been around over a year..

http://www.einfoportal.com/2013/03/ControlPhotoTaggingOnFacebook.html

I happily use facebook. it allows me to stay in touch with friends, post pictures of friends/family, setup events, track birthdays and keep connected. I do so knowing how to setup and manage my privacy and i have yet to see things "leak".. i don't post anything i wouldn't want to be "leaked" anyway. Once on the internet, always on the internet. No matter if its facebook, homesteadingtoday, google, yahoo or any service.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> About 6 years ago I started a FB account because my HS was having a reunion and the only way I could get info was to join... I never logged in after about three times, and I have no clue what the password would have been.. But I get an e-mail every now and then about something stupid my mom or brother has done...
> 
> I've gotten to where I just block the e-mail. I don' even want to try and get the password to get in and kill it...


And what will you do if someone hacks your account and takes control? Posts as you? That's a lot of power to give someone.

Surely it would be better to get your password and delete your account. Deleting your account is not the same as deactivating your account, so make sure you actually delete it.

From FB:
*How do I permanently delete my account?*

If you deactivate your account, your profile disappears from the Facebook service immediately. People on Facebook won't be able to search for you, though some info, like messages you sent, may still be visible to others. We also save your profile information (ex: friends, photos, interests) in case you want to come back.
If you don't think you'll use Facebook again, you can request to have your account permanently deleted. Please keep in mind that you won't be able to reactivate your account or retrieve anything you've added. Before you do this, you may want to download a copy of your info from Facebook. Then, if you'd like your account *permanently deleted with no option for recovery*, log into your account and let us know.
If you can't log in to your account, you'll need to reset your password first. To do this, go to www.facebook.com and click the *Forgot your password?* link below the password field. Once youâve followed the instructions to reset your password and can log into your account, you can deactivate or delete your account using the steps outlined above.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Funny, FB has over a billion users, who apparently like it enough, not to wring their hands in agony, over any of it's possible or even probable shortcomings.

Fools!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have notices some things come through facebook as late as a week. i will be reading stuff and see it is a week old.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have found the secrete to farce book is to log out when you are done


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

On my fb page I have 2 pics, both about 60 years old. 2 of the 3 people in pics are dead, the little baby can not be identified by her pic today as she is now 60+. I use the messaging feature, put nothing important on timeline except messages I WANT to spread. Hey I only have 1 friend and she's family. fb is not important to me. As far as stalking, no one who knows me would do that for many unspeakable reasons, lol.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

StickyFloors said:


> The only way to have privacy from facebook is to LEAVE FACEBOOK. Think about it: there is no such thing as a free lunch. And that translates to technology. If some site is giving something for "free" - hmmm, like a place to upload and store photos, talk to "friends", etc. - they are going to extract value out of your usage. Value may mean a lot of things.
> 
> It's the way to stay out of tech trouble. Free = bad.


I have a friend, you know, the old fashioned in real life kind you can reach out and touch, who's husband says "If you're not buying a product you are the product." They don't do Facebook.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

PrettyPaisley said:


> I have a friend, you know, the old fashioned in real life kind you can reach out and touch, who's husband says "If you're not buying a product you are the product." They don't do Facebook.



Yep. I no longer 'do' FB. It felt good to quit forever, like a boyfriend who was no good for me. I was through being used.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I guess one could wallow in the paranoia, that big brother is out to got ya, or....

Relish the joy (this morning, via FB), of finding out an old high school friend (seen twice in 30 years), was nominated for a daytime Emmy award, for his audio work on _Good Morning America_ 

It actually made me happy to see this. Otherwise I would have never known.

I cant imagine not posting photos of my kids and their accomplishments, to share with family and friends, who do the same.

What real value is there, of living in a cave?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

The man I mentioned in post #34 chose not to remove himself from the world because of strangers on FB. 

He's got a long road ahead of him but he's getting help and a little girl still has her father.

Not the first time I've seen or been involved in similar.

That to me is priceless.

Lost children have been found, families reunited, I'm back in touch with people I've thought for 30+ years I would never see or hear about again and it's wonderful.

Use FB well and it can be an incredible thing.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

plowjockey said:


> Relish the joy (this morning, via FB), of finding out an old high school friend (seen twice in 30 years), was nominated for a daytime Emmy award, for his audio work on _Good Morning America_
> 
> It actually made me happy to see this. Otherwise I would have never known.
> 
> ...


I agree. I made a FB account many years ago and it didn't stick with me so I never visited. Then I got an email from a long lost friend asking if I was the Shannon she was looking for. This girl (now woman) was a new girl in the 11th grade just as I was, and we clicked immediately. Over Christmas vacation she went to visit her mom in IL (her parents had divorced) and she never came back. I didn't hear from her for years; this was long before everyone had a phone in their pocket. We wrote a letter or two here and there but then our connection faded away-until FB. I have several others from my past that I love being able to stay in touch with and see their happy kids and successes. 

That's one of several reasons I tell myself I shouldn't delete my account.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I must admit most of my FB friends- are my online cyber friends!!!
Literally- TN Hermit- Angie-Whiskey-Chuck- others from HT- and some from a old Longaberger board I was on yrs ago- and new ones I have met from following blogs...
plus it is the one way I can message my son who just left for college yesterday-\
plus I am friends with all my neighbors- and they are mostly like minded- plus one of them provides mindless drama entertainment


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey, don't knock my cave. Just kidding. I like a more private life. It's just as satisfying for me to text, call, send pictures via email and even snail mail. I'm just more old fashioned. . I do like reading the happy stories .. Glad it's working in your favor. Editing to add, lest I sound contradictory, this is the only public forum I use and hope I'm anonymous. (?)


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm FB friends with a woman who dumped me as a boyfriend in the 8th grade.  We went to high school together - as friends.

I don't usually communicate with her, but I did recently wish her a happy birthday (automated birthdays reminder of course) and she responded back by thanking me and telling how beautiful my wife looked (DW and I are together in my FB profile picture)

Maybe I'm shallow, but that made me feel good, for some reason.

FB does have it problems, but it's a great place to live life with people you don't see every day.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

plowjockey said:


> I'm FB friends with a woman who dumped me as a boyfriend in the 8th grade.  We went to high school together - as friends.
> 
> I don't usually communicate with her, but I did recently wish her a happy birthday (automated birthdays reminder of course) and she responded back by thanking me and telling how beautiful my wife looked (DW and I are together in my FB profile picture)
> 
> ...


I had to the opposite response when I sent my 11th grade boyfriend a quick "hi" and a lighthearted message apologizing for a dirty trick I played on him some 20+ years ago. Clearly he still feels towards me the way DaleK does.  Bless his heart ... he called his wife "long suffering" and it was all because of the damage I did to him in the 11th grade. :hohum:

Bless.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Man talk about hold a grudge! That old BF needs therapy not FB Paisley! Lol


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Becka03 said:


> Man talk about hold a grudge! That old BF needs therapy not FB Paisley! Lol


Kinda depends on the trick!

She's got my curiosity What about yours?


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey, here's a timely article. So there are other weirdos like me.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/20/no-photos-parents-opt-to-_n_5695114.html


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

supernovae said:


> You must not have chaged your default security settings. YOu can disable tagging. I believe you can even set it up that you have to approve and tags before they're public too if you want to go that route.
> 
> Been around over a year..
> 
> ...



Sometimes it's difficult to figure out how to get to these settings.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I have always sorta figured that anything put on the internet, anywhere is going to be basically public information.... and post accordingly. I also am not so vain that I worry too much about big brother... quite sure he has bigger fish to fry.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm often left to wonder why people would accept friend requests from people they barely know or don't know at all. Have we become so vain that we believe our normal every day lives need to be shouted from the rooftops?


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

supernovae said:


> As for tracking and data collection though, this website uses google advertising, so google is collecting details about every post and targeting advertising to every user and if you have ever used G+, Google search, Gmail or any google service or an android phone it can correlate all of your habits back, tag your images/history/persona and have a great history of everything you say. I wouldn't be so focused only on FB if privacy is a concern..


 
Doesn't that only work if you use google services as a member-user? I think it also has something to do with your cookie handling as to who can track you and how much. I block all 3rd party cookies, and only allow first party when I absolutely need to to sign into a site, and dump them often, like several times daily. Sometimes before and after going to some sites.

My favorite pet name for facebook I've seen is bookface.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Kinda depends on the trick!
> 
> She's got my curiosity What about yours?


Huh????


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I believe AmericanStand was referring to "the trick" in post #54 and was wondering what it was.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

ohhhhh! I was confused LOL


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

This site is nothing but bad and funny facebook postings.http://www.lamebook.com/


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

PrettyPaisley said:


> I have a friend, you know, the old fashioned in real life kind you can reach out and touch, who's husband says "If you're not buying a product you are the product." They don't do Facebook.


So true...applies to HT, too.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Earlier today, I went to a web site for a place that sells organic beef. Now, I get their ad in the margins of my email. There is a greater amount of interconnectivity between all web sites than we understand. This site, HT, in the guest version has ads stuck in your post that relate to each topic being discussed.
Recently, Hollywood Stars got their accounts hacked and cyber thieves got photos of them nude and/or making love. You know how to prevent that?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Don't take the photos? Or only use film and you develop the photos at home.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Don't take the photos? Or only use film and you develop the photos at home.


Exactly my point. Since you mentioned film cameras, most digital cameras have a smart card in them. Put the pictures you don't want shown in a locked safe. Not on the internet.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

All my friends in SF have recently left FB in exodus in protest of their recent policy regarding using your real name. They've all migrated to ello and are happy so far.

Editing to add- 'enforcing' the real name policy. I think some of my friends had been ratted out and the ones who were not also decided to leave out of sympathy too.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Becka03 said:


> seriously- someone who was banned figured out who you were on FB and then stalked you? who has that kinda time?


I had a Girl do this.

Had a Guy on this Forum threaten to come kill me. He was Banned from the Forum.

I left a Forum had to have the Law get involved to keep the owner to quit harassing me.

I do keep in touch with Family and Friends on FB. Thing is I talk with the Daughters of a Mexican woman I knew years ago. Some people that were friends of theirs for some reason I acquired them as friends. One day I went through checking them out. Come to find out they was in the Mexican Drug Cartel  

big rockpile


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jax-mom said:


> All my friends in SF have recently left FB in exodus in protest of their recent policy regarding using your real name. They've all migrated to ello and are happy so far.


 Well THAT is the WHOLE IDEA behind FB.
Is to use our REAL name so Friends can FIND YOU.
I found a few that way that is a GOOD thing.
I absolutely have NO problem what so ever of using my real name and neither do any of the dozens of friends I have "Liked"


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

As far I a knew, Facebook always required you to use your real name. They may be enforcing it a bit more now but it would be tough to start demanding 3 pieces of ID to sign up.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

wr said:


> As far I a knew, Facebook always required you to use your real name. They may be enforcing it a bit more now but it would be tough to start demanding 3 pieces of ID to sign up.



You're correct I think, I've edited my earlier post. Apparently the real name is sort of an on your honor thing... Most do but some of them were going by stage names or pseudonyms.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Jax-mom said:


> You're correct I think, I've edited my earlier post. Apparently the real name is sort of an on your honor thing... Most do but some of them were going by stage names or pseudonyms.



I think quite a few still do. Some obviously want to protect their identity but I've heard of several case where people were using alternate identities because of illegal activity to sell drugs or deal in stolen goods.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> The man I mentioned in post #34 chose not to remove himself from the world because of strangers on FB.
> 
> He's got a long road ahead of him but he's getting help and a little girl still has her father.
> 
> ...



A friend of mine on FB recently posted a suicide note. While several of his friends were begging him not to commit suicide and asking him to call them, I jumped in my car, drove the 3 blocks to the Sheriff's office and showed them his page, told them every bit of information I had on him, and where to find him. 

He was in the hospital for a week. The doctors said that he barely made it in time. He thanked me for keeping him alive. 

I freaking love facebook.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

whiskeylivewire said:


> A friend of mine on FB recently posted a suicide note. While several of his friends were begging him not to commit suicide and asking him to call them, I jumped in my car, drove the 3 blocks to the Sheriff's office and showed them his page, told them every bit of information I had on him, and where to find him.
> 
> He was in the hospital for a week. The doctors said that he barely made it in time. He thanked me for keeping him alive.
> 
> I freaking love facebook.


Like anything else, it can be a good thing or a bad thing but it's all in how it's used.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Agreed. This month I've been using it to raise awareness about mental illness, suicide, and hunger. October is Domestic Violence Awareness month and I'll be using my page as a bully pulpit for awareness on that topic. It amazes me how people will like something negative or a rant but if I put something on there trying to raise awareness about something that makes people uncomfortable they'll all skim by it. Oh well, I'll just keep annoying people


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

wr said:


> I'm often left to wonder why people would accept friend requests
> from people they barely know or don't know at all. Have we become so vain that we
> believe our normal every day lives need to be shouted from the rooftops?


********************
I have a FB account that was activated by my former wife. Upon the divorce,
since she'd made it clear that she didn't want to remain friends (although, 
that was NOT what she said during the divorce), I deleted any and all
things relating to her showing up on my account. Don't know what she's doing 
and don't care to know. However, I'll recently been thanked for "adding" certain folks 
as "friends" to my FB account. Some are relatives and others I have no earthly clue 
who they might be. Strangely enough, (see the first sentence for review), I've made no such requests. 

Anyone have a clue?

Don't wish to offend the relatives, but something has been 'activated' 
to post that I've done something that I have no clue on how to do, nor do I
wish to get more involved as "friends"..... people, who are really 'strangers'.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I get friend requests on FB now and then. Nope! Not unless I know then, it isn't gonna happen.

"They" must think that I just fell off the turnip wagon.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

FB for some folks.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Copperkid- I posted about something similar. Once I get home I'll see if I can find that post for you. It was strange.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, I posted two different times about odd facebook happenings, Copperkid3, the first link sounds like what you're talking about:

#1 http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...families/500680-strange-facebook-friends.html

#2 http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp.../508024-another-bizarre-message-facebook.html


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

copperkid3 said:


> ********************
> I have a FB account that was activated by my former wife. Upon the divorce,
> since she'd made it clear that she didn't want to remain friends (although,
> that was NOT what she said during the divorce), I deleted any and all
> ...



I'm not sure if you have added friends or your privacy settings just allow everyone to see your updates so I would suggest you check your privacy settings first.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Jax-mom said:


> Ok, I posted two different times about odd facebook happenings, Copperkid3, the first link sounds like what you're talking about:
> 
> #1 http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...families/500680-strange-facebook-friends.html
> 
> #2 http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp.../508024-another-bizarre-message-facebook.html


+++++++++++++++++++++++++
nearly a year ago!!! I've had a few more since then......
but haven't done much to figure out how to make it stop.

(Computer illiterate):kiss:


----------

